
Flipboard Confirms $50 Million Funding at $200 Million Valuation - parth16
http://kara.allthingsd.com/20110414/exclusive-flipboard-confirms-50-million-funding-at-200-million-valuation/
======
gte910h
Wonder what their revenue so far is.

~~~
il
From the article: "The elegant Flipboard–which McCue recently told me in an
onstage interview at the South by Southwest conference in Austin had zero
revenues thus far"

~~~
dstein
Like the last internet bubble, companies with no revenue are valued higher
than companies with revenue. I guess having no revenue obscures the difficulty
in monetizing the business.

------
devindotcom
I think it's an interesting app, but... with all their content provided by
other people, and a purposely simple, procedurally-generated interface, what
the hell do they even need $50m for? What investor would say "yeah that sounds
like a reasonable amount to continue developing an app that is already pretty
much done" - I'd like to meet him.

~~~
SriniK
This is one of those investments where vcs looking to ride waves (read
social/mobile/cloud) + Mike McCue is a serial entrepreneur. Statistics are in
favor of those two.

ipad's killer app is still browsing, and magazines. These guys might become
digital press for all the magazines and newspapers out there.

------
Julianhearn
Hoŵ the f is this worth $200m?

~~~
klochner
A better question is how the investors who came in at $200m expect to get a
decent exit . . .

~~~
ares2012
And what in the world are they going to spend $50 million on?

------
ZackOfAllTrades
At least they had released an app before going for funding.

------
daimyoyo
Do you hear that? It's the sound of a bubble just before it breaks. Better
raise that next round now, fellas.

------
rhygar
I like Flipboard, but... how are they going to reach a decent enterprise
value/sales ratio?

------
sushumna
Funding is going crazy....it was Color last time, now it is Flipboard...just
for APPs. Sounds like another Bubble.

